# Our first trip to the San Juan River



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

Back in October I was assigned to a project in Aztec, NM and while doing some research on where i wanted to stay, i noticed that my job site was within an hour drive of Durango, Co.. I made a few phone calls and found a really nice RV park in Bayfield, Co called The Bayfield RV Park. It is a bit expensive but it is also a beautiful park that the Pinos (Pine) River runs through. It is about 20 miles east of Durango. 
The first Sunday morning in town we went to eat breakfast at a small cafe and i noticed a fly shop across the street. I had been wanting to pick up a 6 wt to have for when i was traveling for work because all of my rods are too big for most of the places i work. Anyhow, i eased across the street to the San Juan Angler to check them out. The fella working the morning shift was very helpful and ended up hooking me up with a nice 6WT Reddington Vice and a Orvis Hydros spooled up and ready to fish. So i set out to catch my first rainbow or brown.
Keep in mind i have never fished for rainbow or brown trout. As a matter of fact, i have never fly fished in fresh water. I am a total rookie at that! After work one day i grabbed up my rod and headed out to fish the pine in the rv park. First lesson i learned was that rubber souled muck boots (didn't have waders, only my rubber boots for work) do not work well at all on those slimy rocks lol. After finding a nice little pool where i saw some trout breaking the surface, I began my quest to catch one. After 9,427 casts, i gave up. I put it in front, behind, above, below and every other position you could think of and never got so much as a sniff from those trout.
A few evenings later I went back to the fly shop and talked to the same fella that sold me my new set up and told what had happened. He asked what type of fly I was using and I told him. I'm sure he giggled internally, i know i would've knowing what I know now. My flies were entirely too big and meant for saltwater fish. He took me over to the flies and set me up with a few flies that i could barely see lol! I have never fished anything that small let alone even knew they made hooks that small! geez. That evening i went back out to the Pine River in the rv park and the first cast BAM!! I got me a nice little trout about 12" long! i was stoked. 
As my project was starting to wind down, I was aching to fish the Animas River but i didn't want to go it alone or blind. I called up the fly shop and they set me up with a guide named Pat Garland. For a half day wade trip it was going to be $250 for my wife and myself and they supplied all of the gear we needed. When Pat called to discuss the particulars of the trip and asked me what experience level of fishermen we were, I told him that we were no pros by any means but we have been fly fishing a few years and know the basics. We have fished the coast for years and make as many trips as we can to Belize to fish for bone fish, permit and tarpon. Pat then asked if i was dead set on fishing the Animas to which i replied "Pat the only thing i am dead set on is catching one of those trout and i only have one day to go". So pat tells me that while there are some big trout and great fishing in the Animas, the San Juan was on fire at that time. He suggested we fish the San Juan this trip and learn the basics and get some fish under our belt, then next year come back and fish the animas for a big trout. Deal!
We met up with Pat at the Texas Hole on the San Juan River just below the Navajo Dam on Sunday morning. Pat gets my wife and I all set up with our waders, boots and a rod for my wife then we take a short hike. When we arrived at the spot Pat wanted to fish, he showed us what he wanted us to do. We had never fished a flowing river let alone "nymphed". Pat gave us a great tutorial and we were off! My wife took to it very easily and began catching fish almost immediately. I, on the other hand, was having having problems seeing the strike indicator. According to Pat i was missing tons of bites. Nonetheless, I was having a blast watching my wife catch fish while i caught a few here and there. 
Later in the morning we moved to another spot in the river where the spousal unit landed several very nice trout and I did not lol. I think i was more distracted by the HUGE trout that would just hang out downstream of your feet. Im talking 22"-26" trout merely 2-3 feet away from you! Apparently they wait for you to move and stir up the river bottom and feed on the debris you kick up. This is referred to as the "San Juan Shuffle" and is also referred to as ILLEGAL lol. Anyhow, Pat decided to move me upstream and tie on a streamer while my wife continued nymphing. This was a great decision! On my first cast, after 2-3 strips, BAM fish on! Landed a nice trout and I don't know who was more excited, me or Pat lol. He was getting aggravated and disappointed that I was not catching as many as the wife, but finally we went to a style of fishing that i am familiar with and started catching fish. 
After the trip ended we hiked back to the trucks at the Texas Hole and spent a little time chatting with Pat. This fella is very knowledgable as well as patient and helpful. Next time I am in the area, I will definitely be giving him a call and booking another trip with him. If you happen to be in the area and need a guide, give the San Juan Anglers in Durango, Co a call and request Pat Garland.... you won't regret it!


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

A few pictures from the San Juan River Trip


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice photos, fish and report. Looks like fun.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice report! Hope to make it up that way someday.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the report and the pics. My brother actually lives in Durango and fly fishes there. I was about like you 15 years ago having only saltwater fly fished and when I did get a chance I really didn't know where to start so I called my brother and he told me what to use and where I could learn about trout fishing. We are going to fish the Animas this summer maybe we will see you there.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The San Juan is a special place. It's great for beginners (with the right instruction) because there are so many nice fish that you can afford to make a lot of mistakes and still catch fish. But it's also fun once you gain more experience, particularly on those days when you can sight cast to big rising trout with a size 24 fly.

Congrats to you and your wife for a great day on the water.


----------



## lil ole red (Jun 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw we're gonna need to see more pictures of the talent (sans waders) and fewer pictures of you. 

actually, no more pictures of you.


----------

